

Show HN: 5factsabout.me - jamie_maddocks

http://5factsabout.me<p>My recent project, using rails (mainly to get me acquainted with rails. Inspired by the threewords.me website.<p>What do you think?
======
herman
Looks pretty good. The layout is nice and clean. For some reason the "Hello
there friend..." message seems a bit creepy, but it might just be me.

How long did it take you using Rails if I may ask?

~~~
jamie_maddocks
I'd say from initial idea to working concept. 2 weeks. Add in time for bugs +
design.

Glad you like it. Had a bit of a rough start. Moral of this story. Always
check every line of code. (And anons are a pain in the ass)

------
mbowcock
<http://5factsabout.me>

